# PC Games freeze and lock up. Please Help!



## flamingice17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Well i just built myself a new computer. Pentium D 2.8GHz, 1GB Ram, 256mb PCI-Express GeForce 6800 XT, and some other stuff. After recently installing all my games, including: Need For SPeed Most Want, Far Cry, Battlefield 2, and some more, they all lock up and freeze on me. After a few minutes of playing, it will all the sudden freeze and i cant do anything. THis happenes on every game i play and every time i play, i cant even play the games b/c of this. I have the newest drivers for my graphics card, so i don't know why it would be freezeing so much. An error sometimes shows up saying its my graphics card, but i dont know what it could be? ANy ideas or suggestions? Please help, this sucks so much. THank!

My PC Specs:
Intel Pentium D 820 2.8GHz
Intel D945PSN Motherboard
1Gb (2x 512mb) Corsair 667 DDR2 Ram
120 GB Hard Drive
550watt Power supply
GeForce 6800 XT 256mb PCI-Express
Windows XP Pro SP1

After i get an eeor in my games, my PC restarts then it come sup with this error on my screen: 








Any ideas? please help, this is really annoying and i would like to play these games on my new PC  Thanks


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

Galaad pointed out that there's a new problem lurking out there for home PC builders and other system builders. It appears that recent updates to Nvidia video card drivers have agitated timing settings in some motherboards, causing crashes and an error that states the following:
"The driver nv4_disp for the display device \Device\Video0 got stuck in an infinite loop. This usually indicates a problem with the device itself or with the device driver programming the hardware incorrectly. Please check with your hardware device vendor for any driver updates."


http://www.geek.com/news/geeknews/2002mar/bch20020305010574.htm


----------



## Mullet Man (Oct 9, 2005)

Definately a driver conflict.
Try using an older NiVidia driver like 66.93 (My personal favorite).


----------



## flamingice17 (Dec 28, 2005)

I have tried installing older versions of the driver. But i get an error while installing anything older than v 81.XX saying how it cannt find my hardware.:








I looked on the website and it says the drivers are not compatible with my graphics card ( 6800XT ) until v 81.XX and on. Even the freaking drivers that came with my card ( 77.XX) were incompatible, ***, who sends out a driver with a graphics card where the drivers dont work for it? LAME! I read some reviews on my card and i came across many people having problems with it over heating and locking up in powerful games such as Battlefield 2 and FarCry. So what i think im going to do is get a new Graphics card, im thinking 6800 GS ( got awesome reviews ) and if it still crashes, i will get some sort of cooling thing maybe for my computer to make it extremely cold, other than that, i dunno what to do, any more suggestions before i get a new graphics card? Thanks


----------



## Animosity (Jul 4, 2004)

You might want to try upgrading to Service Pack 2.. That's a must nowadays. Maybe the drivers are acting funky because of that. I don't know but it's worth a shot. And plus you must be getting swarmed with msn messages while still using SP1.


----------



## flamingice17 (Dec 28, 2005)

i updated to SP2 and all the updates and it still does the same thing, my PenD idles at 65C and loads at 87C or more b4 it crashes, and i dont know my gcard load but it idles at about 55C


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2006)

flamingice17 said:


> Well i just built myself a new computer. Pentium D 2.8GHz, 1GB Ram, 256mb PCI-Express GeForce 6800 XT, and some other stuff. After recently installing all my games, including: Need For SPeed Most Want, Far Cry, Battlefield 2, and some more, they all lock up and freeze on me. After a few minutes of playing, it will all the sudden freeze and i cant do anything. THis happenes on every game i play and every time i play, i cant even play the games b/c of this. I have the newest drivers for my graphics card, so i don't know why it would be freezeing so much. An error sometimes shows up saying its my graphics card, but i dont know what it could be? ANy ideas or suggestions? Please help, this sucks so much. THank!
> 
> My PC Specs:
> Intel Pentium D 820 2.8GHz
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2006)

Have you tried the nVidia Drive that is on the Battlefield 2 Install Disk?
That solved a prob. I had with it


----------

